# 93351-26



## dawndi67 (May 20, 2009)

Has anyone heard that there was a new cci edit concerning this cpt code?  I was in a different site and they are claiming this edit was very recent.

This is a new code for 2009 and it is very confusing. As I understood it you could not use a modifier 26 on this only a 59 and that this code is strictly for the office with the equip. the Dr. owns. If this test is done by the Phys. in the hospital you would have to use the 93350-26. Any information on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mfanning (May 21, 2009)

We just dealt with this!  Apparently on 4/6/09 Medicare updated the fee schedule to include 93351-26 and it is retro to 1/1/09.  See MLN article MM6397. 
So physicians in the hospital can now bill 93351-26 for the stress echo done at the hosptial.


----------

